# 5 Years Going



## Bliss (Nov 4, 2018)

Have seen 3 different gastroenterologist, 2 different naturopaths, numerous diets, medications and tests spanning months to years and still no answers.

Reaching out here to see if anyone else has similar conditions/experience or advise.

Will try to keep this as short as possible so omitting all the emotional baggage from my story and staying focus on facts and data.

Summary

Consistent bloating & abdominal distension since 2013, bloating worsens when haven't eaten (empty stomach). Bloating results in constant 'deep' belching and *significant* abdominal pain.

Eating or sitting down subsides the pain. Minor flatulence. Daily occurrence consistently for the last 5years, progressively worsening and significantly impacting well being. Unknown root cause.

Bowl movements are OK when balancing diet with high fiber foods, however tend to be more on the constipation end. No experiences with diarrhea.

Medical History




Spinal fracture (car accident)



Acne - ongoing



Varicocele Embolization


Tests & Medications

*Oct, 2013 *

Gastroscopy + Biopsy from Antrum and Duodenum & Intrapyloric duodenal cap

Oesophagus was normal, z-line was at 40cms

Stomach was normal

Duodenum was normal to the second part

*Dec, 2013 *

Colon Irrigation (x6 sessions)

*Sep, 2014 *

Gastroscopy + Biopsy from Antrum and Duodenum Oesophagus was normal,

Stomach was normal

Mild bulbar duodenitis was evident

*Nov, 2014 *

Colonoscopy

No Findings

*July, 2015 *

3-day stool test Elevated Valerate-Butyrate may indicate protein maldigestion (arising from hypochlorhydria or pancreatic insufficiency), malabsorption (especially if other markers of malabsorption present) or bowl bacterial overgrowth (SIBO).

The absence of Bifidobacterium species indicates microbial imbalance. Probiotic therapy is recommended. Elevated N-Butyrate may indicate low (acidic Ph), rapid transit time, diarrhoea, carbohydrate intolerance, a diet high in refined carbohydrates or SIBO.

Faecal cholesterol is derived from both dietary sources & mucosal epithelial cell breakdown. Levels tend to remain constant despite fluctuating dietary intake. Elevated cholesterol may indicate malabsorption & rapid cell turnover. Presence of fat globules present in the stool may indicate fat maldigestion. Elevated triglycerides may indicate hypochlorhryia, pancreatic insufficiency or bile sale insufficiency.

*Feb, 2017*

Lactulose Hydrogen Breath Test Results indicate no evidence of SIBO

H2 PPM:

0min: 5

30min: 3

60min: 2

90min: 3

120 min: 18

150min: 30

180min: 29

*Feb, 2017 *

Helicobacter Breath Test

Results were negative

*Mar, 2017 *

Antibiotics Treatment (Vancomycin)

No change in symptoms

*Mar, 2017 *

Antibiotics Treatment (Rifaximin)

No change in symptoms

*Apr, 2017 *

Blood tests

Results for Helicobacter were negative

Results for Parasites were negative

*Apr, 2017 *

Capsule Endoscopy

Results showed inflammation

*Jun, 2017 *

Abdominal CT Scan with Contract Dye

No abnormalities

*Jun, 2017 *

Stool Test for Chrons & Parasites

Calprotectin mildly elevated - 59

Results for parasites were negative

*Aug, 2017 *

Antigen Stool test for H. Pylori

Positive Results

*Aug, 2017 *

Triple antibiotic therapy (Nexium 7) to treat H.Pyrlori

No change in symptoms

*Oct, 2017 *

Antigen Stool test for H. Pylori

Results were negative

*Nov, 2017 *

Gastroscopy & Biopsy Gastric box sections show gastric body mucosa with mld lamina propria congestion but no other significant abnormality. Inflammation cells are not significantly increased. There are no atrophic changes. No Helicobacter like bacteria are seen in specially stained sections. There is no epithelial metaplasia or dysplasia and there is no evidence of malignancy.

Small bowel box sections show essentially normal small intestinal mucosa, with normal villus height and crypt architecture. There is no intraepithelial lymphocytosis and lamina propria inflammatory cells are not increased. No Giardia are seen. There is no evidence of neoplasia.

*Dec, 2017 *

SIBO Breath Test

Results - Negative but 'Borderline'

*Apr, 2018 *

Elemental Diet (3 week fast)

No change in symptoms

*Jun, 2018 *

Comprehensive Stool Test

Results show high triglycerides, indicating inability to digest fats, high Bacteroides indicating too much protein and animal fats. High E-Coli and low Roseburia and Ruminococcus.

No parasites or yeast overgrowth

*Oct, 2018*

Refaxmin & Neomycin 2 week antibiotics

No change in symptoms though helped with bowl movements, made it easier while I was on it.

Diets

*GAPS*: Elimination of all sugars, grains, fruit, dairy and processed foods

2years

No change

*FODMAPS*: Elimination of short chain oligo-saccharide polymers of fructose, galactooligosaccharides, disaccharides, monosaccharides, and sugar alcohol

3months

No change

*Paleo*: Elimination of all sugars, grains, dairy and processed foods

3years

No change

*Vegan*: No meats, vegetables fruit and some rice

2 Months

No Change

*Elemental Diet*: Fasting

3 weeks

No Change

*Supplements *

BioKult Probiotics

Bioceuticals Ultra 500

Bioceuticals Ultra 45

Fish Oil

Hydrozyme

Parex

S.Bifido Biotic - Saccharomyces cerevisae

Brocolli sprout powder

Manuka Honey

Mastic Gum

Allimax

Biofilm

Phylix

Sunfibre

Green Tea Tablets

Green Banana Flour

Lecithin

*Thanks for reading my post people and appreciate any advise, thoughts and comments.*


----------



## julien514 (Jul 5, 2018)

Holy shit man.. woaw good job writing all this down.

It's been 7 years for me (27 yo male) and I tried everything and did all the test that you did.

I've been on a zero carb (almost) diet for a month and a half coupled with drinking sauerkraut juice (only meat/fish/eggs and low carb veggies), I had good stools for a bout 2-3 weeks so I tought I found the cure and now it came back, I've no idea why I would have near perfect stool under this diet and then it comes back full force like the last 7 years. So hard to understand, Good luck with that.

Right now I'm trying 1 tsp of psyllium after each meal see what happens. Still on this diet.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 4, 2018)

julien514 said:


> Holy ###### man.. woaw good job writing all this down.
> 
> It's been 7 years for me (27 yo male) and I tried everything and did all the test that you did.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply mate,

It's interesting you mention zero carb as I am now on the carnivore diet for 2 weeks an am struggling to have bowl motions. I might try including psylium but i really want to restrict all carbs.

1st week was painful, 2nd week minimal difference in symptons - I really want to try it for a month but if I can't have a bowl motion I may need to quit early 

Sorry to hear you almost cured yourself and then it came back! maybe try zero carb for a good 6months to starve out the unwanted bacteria?


----------



## julien514 (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes I will aim for 6 months and see what happens.

Maybe add prokinetic like iberogast, might help for bowel movements.

I experience a lot of constipation on this diet too.


----------



## julien514 (Jul 5, 2018)

But haven`t you tried zero carb for1 or 2 years already? or meat + veggies?


----------



## julien514 (Jul 5, 2018)

And also, have you tried intermittent fasting? with 2 meals a day, I might try that too. Will keep you posted


----------



## Bliss (Nov 4, 2018)

julien514 said:


> But haven`t you tried zero carb for1 or 2 years already? or meat + veggies?


Nope, was on meat + veggies.



julien514 said:


> And also, have you tried intermittent fasting? with 2 meals a day, I might try that too. Will keep you posted


I have not tried intermittent fasting, but have done a 3 week 'elemental' diet fast.

Very interested to hear your results, so please do keep me posted mate.

Also any advise on constipation on ZC would be much appreciated, I feel like its helping a little bit but the constipation is a major problem


----------

